# Feature Request: 2nd Ota Tuner



## rossie (Dec 30, 2003)

If E* is going to compete with the D* HD Tivo, then they must be able to add a second OTA tuner to permit watching local HDTV while recording local HDTV.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

According to E* engineers at CES, there are no plans to add a second OTA tuner to the 921. And regardless, adding a 2nd OTA tuner would require a hardware upgrade in addition to software upgrades to make it work.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

They will compete in other ways. Perhaps a future model (922?) will have a second OTA tuner.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes, but it will only be available on the digital home plan. Oh yeah and no commitment either. :lol:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, since the 921 has PCI expansion slots and removeable back plat, it could potentially be done, but don't hold your breath.


----------

